# Golfing, Fishing & House



## harleyskidoo (Dec 2, 2007)

Any suggestions greatley appreciated. Will be moving to over in a few months and working out of the Amadora area. Looking for a couple top notch private golf courses to research within the 30 minute commute. Is subway prefered over driving commuting in to this area?

I fly fish and golf. Simply trying to get everything in one area if possible. House on the golf course, not a bad commute to Amadora and then easy drive to beach area for fishing, etc.

thanks in advance for any ideas.


----------

